# [OT] ROFL? LMAO? We need new Acronyms, dammit!!



## Heathen72 (Jul 11, 2003)

Guys, we need some new acronyms for the MB's. 
At first it seemed some people really liked my sense of humour. "Rolling On the Floor Laughing?" they said, and "Laughing My Arse off!". 
My goodness I thought, I must have struck a nerve there. But then I saw other posts; posts that were fairly funny, I guess, but hardly gold, and still people were 'rolling in the aisles! Or so they said, but I am beginning to doubt their sincerity. Either that or they only have a limited number of Acronyms with which they can express amusement. 
We clearly need more. 
So it is in this spirit I offer the following. I don't expect them to be definitive, indeed I'm sure everyone will come up with their own variations. These are just my suggestions. 

Extremely Amused. - Only to be used for the Gold... 
ROFL - Rolling on the floor laughing 
LMAO - Laughing My Arse off. 
JIJPM - Jesus I Just Pissed Myself 
GITIJRS - God I Think I Just Ruptured Something. 
IHLSMSISA - I Haven't Laughed So Much Since I Saw Airplane! 
EEEYHA - Eddie Izzard, Eat Your Heart Out. 

Very Amused - Used for stuff like the post... 
LOL - Laugh Out Loud 
SMCOCK - Sprayed My Coffee Over the Computer Keyboard 
LVHBSOMC - Laughing Very Hard, But Still On My Chair 
LVHBMAII - Laughing Very Hard, But My Arse Is Intact 

Slightly Amused - Kind of like an encouragement award... 
VD - Very Droll 
STMATO - Smiling To Myself At That One 
TRWQWT - That Really Was Quite Witty, Thankyou. 
YSWCFF - You Should Write Comedy For Frazier 
NHIA - Nodding head in appreciation 
WHTM - Went "Hmph!" to Myself. 

Confused more than Amused - I get a lot of these... 
Zoom! - That one went way over my head. 
IDGI - I Don't Get It 
Huh? - Huh? 

Not very Amused at all - For posts like this... 
GOYD - Good On Ya, D**khead. 
YASFYMMLALAL - You Are So Funny You Make me Laugh And Laugh And Laugh. 
YSWCFHI - You Should Write Comedy For Home Improvement. 
OWTAJ - Oh, That Was A Joke!


----------



## Krug (Jul 11, 2003)

LMLMBK - Love Me, Love My Blind Kobold
ILvPc - I Love Piratecat
IDP - I Dig Paladins


----------



## Enceladus (Jul 11, 2003)

TMAFBH - Throw me a fricken bone here!


----------



## Drawmack (Jul 11, 2003)

NFBIRIA - Not Funny But I'll repeat it anyway
GTYDSTIRL - Good thing you didn't say that in real life
HYCS - Heres your cyber smack
WYWISDYRTSBOTLO - When you were in school did you ride the short bus or the loooong one.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 11, 2003)

PITWF - Put In The Wrong Forum.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 11, 2003)

EMBCYPRTAFMH -- Excuse Me, But Could You Please Remove This Axe From My Head?


... you wouldn't believe how often I need to use that one.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jul 11, 2003)

LQTM - Laughing quietly to myself
COL - Chuckling out loud (not good enough to laugh at.)
WWITNH(S/H)TA - Wondering what in the Nine Hells (s)he's talking about!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 11, 2003)

DENWM - Damn EN World Mod 
EEGMR - edit: Eric Grandmother Rule
PCCAA - PriateCat Changed Alsih2o Avatar (don't know if he did but...)


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jul 11, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *
> PCCAA - PriateCat Changed Alsih2o Avatar (don't know if he did but...) *




That should be PCCAA*A*!  You forgot the "Again" part!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 12, 2003)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That should be PCCAAA!  You forgot the "Again" part! *




Actually, it should be PCCAAYA. You forgot the 'yet' part.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Jul 12, 2003)

spunkrat said:
			
		

> *
> SMCOCK - Sprayed My Coffee Over the Computer Keyboard
> *




Boy, if I saw this acronym after one of my jokes, I'd think you were insulting me!


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 12, 2003)

YDTBBSFTO-You Deserve To Be B**ch Slapped For That One

ROFLMAOSTD-Rolling On the Floor Laughing My Ass Off and Scaring The Dog.

And I can't believe everyone has forgotten Hong's very own IYKWIM--AITYD.  If You Know What I Mean--And I Think You Do.


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 12, 2003)

lollerskate - When you laugh so hard your wheeled computer chair scoots backwards like a rollerskate.


----------

